# Impressions



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Over the past 7 months of being with Otto, I've noticed that those familiar with the breed and those not so familiar have very different opinions of Vizslas for the most part. I'm sure most people would agree that they are good (great- biased, I know!) looking dogs and that they are full of energy, that is a given. However, it seems that those who have not spent a significant amount of time with Vizslas tend to have more negative opinions of them. Much like I'm sure people who have not had much interaction with Pitbulls or German Shepherds would view those breeds as aggressive or dangerous. Those who do not know Vizslas often decibel them as "hyper" or "out of control."

Recently at the gym, I was having a friendly convo with some other gym members that I hadn't met before and the conversation turned to dogs. The dog owner had a Lab that he was clearly smitten with. After some talk about their dog, Luke, they asked if I had a dog. When they asked which kind, and I replied a Vizsla they responded with the usual "a WHAT?!" so I whipped my phone out of my gym bag and showed them the picture on the wallpaper of my phone. The lady immediately recognized Otto and said "Oh my god, Josh look! It's Max!" Come to find out a friend of theirs used to own a Vizsla - but had to give him up after a year because he was "crazy." They went on and on about how he was a good dog but sooo hyper, always wanted to run and play. So I was polite and agreed that they do love to run and play and yes they have a lot of energy, they are bred to hunt. Then the man added "Max was a good dog, but a stupid dog." At that, I corrected and him and said that no in fact they are extremely intelligent and just need to be handled in a pretty specific way, they need to have lots of mental stimulation, as well as need to be given time to run and taken on structured walks. What I wanted to tell him is that his friend is "stupid" for not knowing all this prior to choosing a Vizsla. 

That being said, I also ran into an older, much WISER  man yesterday on our walk. He walked by saying "great dog, great dog, they will run and run and run and when you can't they'll run some more - but great dog." This made me smile. 

Does anyone else ever encounter these types of situations?


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh sounds familiar. People always comment like " oh, these dogs are so hyper" .... no they aren't - they are just not so lazy like your fat Labs and Golden Retrievers. Or " oh, these dogs are really active"....yes thanks I know that already :

If people ask me what kind of breed our dog is and when they show interest I always say "not a dog for lazy people" while I'm wearing running clothes and sport shoes and mostly I'm sweating...and I have dirt all over ;D hahaha I hope they really think twice


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I think the same most days...
My business is dogs,that's how I earn a living,and yet nearly every day I meet people who are offended by my dogs speed. They are well mannered biddable v's ,but they move fast and play hard. They don't bother other people or their dogs ,but just the speed they pass by seems to shock.
V's are like marmite.. You either love them or hate them.
I wouldn't have have any other breed now,and I've had a lot of different types of dog.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

OttosMama, I know exactly what you mean!

I have a good friend who has known Flynn since he was a pup and when she and her husband were getting a dog she said to me "I could NEVER have a dog like Flynn! I need a dog who isn't hyper an done who i won't be scared to have around if I have kids. A vizsla would drive me absolutely crazy."

Fine, if she feels that way but why the need to say it to me? It annoyed me but I let it go. They got a Bernese Mountain Dog and never once have I said "I could never have that big, smelly, lazy thing with long matted hair and slobbery breath that weighs as much as I do." 

The got the right dog for them though because their dog has probably never been outside of their yard. Unlike our vizslas who are like our kids and go everywhere with us and have tons of exercise and adventures.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Flynnandlunasmom,

I don't understand the need to insult, either. I find that sometimes, people just don't even realize how rude they sound! No matter. Personally I prefer people viewing these dogs as "a handful." I've heard that one countless times. Usually from those who approach Otto and I screeching "OH MY! YOUR DOG IS SOO CUTE! WHAT A PRETTY DOG!" Then when he gets excited from the sound of their high pitched voice and wiggles and jumps they walk away "Oh wow, you have your hands full with _that _ one." 

Some people may not be attracted to the energy and that's fine by me. But why be rude? Anyhow, what really annoyed me was how the couple blamed the dog for the situation their friend ended up in. IMO, their friend made an irresponsible decision and instead of them owning up to it, they labeled the dog as hyper and stupid. It happens all too often, that dogs are not carefully chosen, and then discarded when they don't fit the owners lifestyle. Just makes me sad and it's frustrating.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep, totally on the same page OttosMama. I get the comments, "Oh, he is a handful. He is too hyper." Just yesterday, some guy had the nerve to say to me, "What are you feeding that dog - look at those ribs?" I sat there a little dumbfounded at first and then the guy's reply was, "Yeah, I can tell, you feed him nothing."  Then, I said to him, "I feed this boy double what he is supposed to eat." The guy just walked away. I went home and told my boyfriend, his reply was, "Obviously, he doesn't know the breed." I hate the thought of people getting this breed and not understanding them - it breaks my heart. Another thing, IMHO, dogs are only as smart as their owners. I hate when people say, "He/She is just a dumb dog."


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I, too, have had similar run-ins with clueless people. There are two ways that they view Vizslas:

1. Lazy, goofy, and generally low-energy (pictures from facebook or the web - never having met a V in person)

2. Hyper, crazy, out-of-control (seeing Riley on an off-leash hike going nuts running all over the place)


What people don't realize is that Vizlas are the best of both worlds. They run hard and are ideal partners for active people, but they also loooooove to snuggle up on the couch for a good nap. I'd much rather people see the Vizsla as number 2, but it seems like more and more are seeing number 1 and it means Vs aren't going to the right homes.



LaVidaLoca said:


> .... they are just not so lazy like your fat Labs and Golden Retrievers.


Amen! I've almost let those words escape my lips a few times, but I've bit my tongue. ;D


----------



## VeeVeeGirl (May 28, 2012)

Oquirrh said:


> Yep, totally on the same page OttosMama. I get the comments, "Oh, he is a handful. He is too hyper." Just yesterday, some guy had the nerve to say to me, "What are you feeding that dog - look at those ribs?" I sat there a little dumbfounded at first and then the guy's reply was, "Yeah, I can tell, you feed him nothing."  Then, I said to him, "I feed this boy double what he is supposed to eat."


Same here. Our dog probably eats twice as much as those other rotund dogs and yet he really needs to put on a pound or two. I would do anything for him to smooth out a bit, but he's intact and he just runs it off. 

It's funny, to people who don't know, Vizslas can make us look bad. For example, when you're walking them back to the car after an hour run and you have to give the leash a good yank because they've smelled something (and enough is enough). It makes you look abusive but really if I didn't remind him who is in charge our V would pull us along like a motorboat, something we have deliberately put a stop to.

I've never had insults from people about Vizslas--maybe a Canada thing--but I get far too many trendy, downtown kids who want a little known, extremely good looking breed and I just know the poor dog is going to be miserable. One guy came up to me and was extreeeeeeemely interested in our dog, couldn't believe how beautiful it was and saying he was thinking about getting a dog for his kids. After I told him what kind of dog it was, I found out that his dog wouldn't be allowed to live inside, 'cause he thought it was kind of gross. And when I said they need lots of exercise, he said he had a backyard it could run around in. It still haunts me that I didn't have the guts to correct him on his misconceptions--I was very new to having a V at that time. Nowadays I emphatically state how crazy and how much work they are. Maybe spreading the bad word a bit, but like threefsh mentioned, showing the side that people really need to know about first (the rewards come once you put the work in) .

I really hope no breeder ever approved him for a dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of us have our preference of dogs because of our life styles.
They are right, a vizsla wouldn't be a good dog for them.
Ive only given one person a snide remark on V's being hyper.
It was a man at a hunt test that was running a GWP that was built like a tank.
He told he didn't care for V's because they were hyper.
I told him if he had the field trial version of his breed then his dog might not be so slow, and able to cover the field better.
I don't think I made a good first impression, but neither did he.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Whenever I go visit my mom's house, or have guests over, they always comment on how "hyper" Jasper is. And my response is often, "Actually, he's pretty calm right now!"

He gets really excited when we have guests. He wants to get pets, he wants to cuddle with them, and he occasionally wants to lick them. The thing is, despite my repeated explanations, they handle _him_ poorly. They try to make him hold still with some mild force, which only makes him think that they're playing. They speak in loud, high-pitched voices, which make him excited. They do other stuff that amps him up, even though he's typically a couch potato (and with the right guests, he often still is). I have explained this many times to the same people. They do not understand. 

Dogs are much easier to train than people.

I do like it when he acts "crazy" around people that don't understand Vs, though. I always make sure to indicate that it's not just Jasper--most Vs are very energetic and require lots of exercise! Makes them think twice about getting a dog just because it's pretty!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Everyone else in my extended family has labs- and all the labs are much "crazier" and worse behaved than our Vizsla puppy ever was. 

Our Gus is, as I've mentioned, afraid of strangers. One thing that people I run into that have met Vizslas before say a lot is "Oh yeah, I know another one and he is exactly the same way". Or "Oh, yeah they are a shy breed". Unfortunate, but I really have gotten this response a lot. I always say "Oh, the breed is generally very friendly but we just got a weird one".


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

When I'm out walking Phoebe I often get compliments about how pretty she is. When I've gone to Agility I got a lot of compliments about her 'personality' (because of her joyous zeal and loving nature).

I get a little worried though, when people compliment and admire her. I don't think that they realize how committed I am to training and caring for her. They see the finished product start to say things like "I've been thinking of getting a dog..." while they visit with her. I usually quickly go into a song and dance about how much exercise they need in order for them to be able to behave well and I hope that they are listening. 

I love hanging out with leggy redhead but if you don't love being with your dog several hours outside each day and routinely training and challenging them then a Vizsla is NOT for you. I'd go so far to say that a Vizsla is a bad 'first time owner' dog, I think that they need a seasoned hand to keep them from pushing you around (I know my Phoebe can get stubborn sometimes and I have to find ways to enforce without harming our relationship). 

Anyways, sorry for the long post. I feel the same as everyone else in this thread about V ownership. Up here in Ottawa I see more of them each season and I hope that they are going to owners who have their eyes open before they bring them home.

Rh.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

ironman, I hear what you're saying but if the person is serious about a Vizsla, has done their research, has been vetted by a breeder, and is committed to training and exercising a vizsla etc, I don't know think it really matters if they've never owned a dog before. Vvzslas are unlike any other kid of dog anyway. Maybe I'm defensive because my vizslas are the only dogs I've ever had (though my husband had dogs before) and I think I'm a really terrific, dedicated Vizsla mom.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

After over 45yrs of having a V I have heard it ALL - Lucky for me most people meet them in the field - first to point - first to retrive - that says it all - but a fools first impression is just babble to me and I ignore and move on - I never felt the need to defend my V's - I always agree with people who say they would never own one - that's good for the V and makes me smile that an idiot will never know the joy of such a great PUP !


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

flynn,

no offence intended flynn. responsible people are responsible people no matter what the situation is. you researched and prepared and are probably a better owner than i am.

i am speaking ( a little too off-handedly ) about people who aren't very responsible and deciding to get their first dog on a whim and choosing a vizsla. these are terrific dogs (i'm proud to have in my family) but can be a lot more work than most first-timers can handle.

rh.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree REM. Now that the Vizsla is becoming a "popular" dog, I am finding myself talking people out of them. 

It's good now that they wear the Outfox headgear against foxtails. They look like aliens.  

If Bailey rolls in cow poop I don't ever wash it off as we walk until we get back to the Jeep..

Ugly and terrible dogs, don't you agree?  

More Labs. That's what we need.

RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

No offense taken, Ironman. Thanks.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think Vizslas are necessarily bad for first-time dog owners, but I do think you have to be an absolute dog lover to have have one! A Vizsla is not a dog for someone who sees a dog as meerly a pet. 

PS- No lab-bashing! They are also great dogs, and the best all-around family dog, in my opinion.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Couple things here - 

People don't often know their intended compliments can be a little insulting.

Much like seeing a well-behaved dog, then complimenting the dog only, folks often see nice photos and offer this
Left-handed compliment: "Beautiful picture - you must have a GREAT camera!"

To most photogs I'm around that's pretty insulting. It's akin to enjoying a meal and offering this to the chef: "I loved our dinner - you must have GREAT pots and pans!"

Dogs, photographs, children, etc, are only the result of the effort put into them by loving, concerned, and dedicated people. 

For the record, our Vizsla is our first dog. We're not an active family. She's our pet for sure. None of that though accounts for our dedication to HER happiness; happiness most-effectively (or solely effectively) brought about through excercise, discipline, and affection (even if that IS a Cesar Milan quote)


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

dmp, my husband is an avid photographer and he gets that all time time about the camera! You're right, people don't realize how insulting that is.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

I must admit I have yet to meet a single person who has said anything negative about Mylo. I think that as where I live nobody has really seen a V they are fascinated. There is the odd grumpy old sod who looks funny when he goes over to say hello to their dog that is usually on a lead because they can't trust their dog to have a run off leash. I have to be honest I couldn't care less of any opinion that is negative to the breed as it would show to me they have no understanding whatsoever. I have a dog that comes running with me for miles off leash and is well behaved and stays by me if i ask him to, he makes me happy and although he has faults he has a bloody big personality and heart to match.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a dog for all seasons so to speak that is why there are so many breeds. What suits one person and their life style will not always suit another persons.

A very good friend of mine always has Bernese Mountain dogs. They are lovely dogs, but I wouldn't want one in my house. Fortunately my friend has a huge country estate and a very large house - so it is not a problem. However, on an average day although he is only a year old he probably walks no further than a couple of hundred yards. Other days they might walk him through their fields. Obviously, as some one else mentioned these dogs survive on this life style and it suits his owners in this case.

For me half the pleasure of owning a dog is walking it every day, watching it run free and enjoying life. Some people want dogs (if that is what you call them) to put in their handbags and sit on their laps. Again not for me :-\ :-\

We get stopped all the time for people to admire our Dane, and the never ending questions - like he must eat a lot, you could put a saddle on him, etc. Whilst we are happy for people to pet him, if people start asking us about owning a Dane we try and put them off with comment about the cost of medical insurance, the slobbers over everything, you need a SUV just for him because it gets covered in hair and slobber. Too many people look at a good looking dog like a Dane or a Vizsla and it is like a status symbol - they need to know about the problems that go with owning these beautiful dogs. 

It is people that look at these beautiful dogs and don't do their research as to the life style and requirements of a breed that cause so many of them to end up in rescue shelters. So like RBD & REM I try and persuade people to look at other breeds.

On a lighter note, like all of you with puppies, Boris gets frequently admired and "what is he?" " A Wirehaired Vizsla" " A what?" very few people have seen or heard of the wirehaired version - my husband just says he is a one off, and I think he hopes he is!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

hotmischielf, on my drive to work every day I pass a gentleman walking the most gorgeous Great Dane I have ever seen. It is truly a thing of beauty. I always slow down just so I can get a better look at him. I'm a vizsla girl through and through but I do appreciate the beauty of a Dane.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

My first impression is to never see another V in a commercial or anyother media event - I could go years without seeing another V - just like the Dalmatian after the movie 101 Dalmatians pepole bought the pups just after watching a show from LaLa land - this is when puppy mills try to cash in on a fad - PIKE now dresses as a basset hound when out in public - seems to work - the questions did get a little stranger - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I learned to not brag about vizslas to people that don't know about the breed and only like their looks. Most of theirs questions I answer leaving them wondering.
If they ask are they good with kids, my answer is "some of them are".
To the question are they good in the house. They might be.
Are they good yard dogs? Nope.
Do they chew? Sometimes.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> PS- No lab-bashing! They are also great dogs, and the best all-around family dog, in my opinion.


jjohnson, no lab bashing at all. Every other dog I come across on off leash hill walks is a lab. They walk very nicely with their owners. In the mean time, Vizlsas and GSP types are tearing up the hills at full-tilt. Under control, but in a completely different way.

It's kind of like the fisherman sitting along the river in a chair with his pole in the water and the fly fisherman standing mid-stream. They are both fishing and both will catch some fish. Nothing wrong with either. Just not the same.

Don't want the Vizsla ever to be as omnipresent as the Lab.

Just my opinion.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess the crux of all this is that we fear if a V becomes "mainstream", it will erode the very strict and controlled manner in which they are mostly bred. There has to be some truth in that for sure. 

For me, I paint exaggerated pictures of the amount of work involved in keeping one. 3-4 hours off lead running, an hour per day of training. Furniture and yard destruction and always finish with telling them they are a hunting dog. (Most ignorant people in Oz, associate hunting with killing and aggression) If that doesn't turn them off, then they are probably a resonably good candidate for V ownership.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I've only heard criticism in comparison with other sporting breeds, like German Pointers. The people my puppy and I meet just love her and think her energy is cute. So far my puppy seems pretty balanced and we've only had a few zoomies.

But! Just a second ago I read about Dana Perino of Fox News getting a Vizsla puppy recently and bringing him on the show live!!

http://weather.blogs.foxnews.com/2012/06/05/major-cute-break-2/

I think the mainstreaming of the Vizsla breed is inevitable. Maybe it won't mean only bad things. At least I hope so!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Veif - I hope Dana has a quality breeder with her when she has her pup on TV to explain the responsibility of owning a V -if not the pup is just wrist candy and that is what scares me !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Vief - posted 2 Dana's web site with my opinoins - hope the rest of the forum does the same !


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks REM, done.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I did a search on google and it seems like its her second Vizsla! The first one, Henry, died of old age. Apparently the breeder of her new puppy is a well known breeder from the New York area and Dana is a big Vizsla fanatic.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Coming back to this thread a little late, but I agree with all of the above in trying to deter people from choosing Vizslas. I think by owning a Vizsla you sacrifice a lot of other past times you may have known prior. For instance, one of my absolute favorite things to do is lay out at the beach and soak up the sun. Now, with Otto, I have not been to the beach once (to lay out) and don't really miss it! Instead, we spend our weekends at huge dog parks or walking trails. So - I don't exactly view it as a sacrifice but it's definitely a different lifestyle, that I'm confident not every well intentioned person is willing to embrace. 

As someone stated earlier, these dogs have the potential to be the most wonderful companions. However, it takes work and dedication! Otto is my first dog and I will fully admit that when he first came here until about a month ago it was challenge after challenge, and I had questioned my decision a few times!! But I knew that he depended on me and I was not giving up! Now, he is consistently wonderful, not perfect, but who is?! He has taught me loads of patience and how to take a deep breath, forced me to explore new places and meet some great people (in person and through the internet)! That is why the thought of people giving up on these guys or mistreating them is pretty hard to imagine. 

It will be interesting to see what Dana has to say about the V if she too is a V fanatic! I will get a chuckle if she sounds just like all of us. I definitely believe it's her responsibilty, as someone in the public eye, to inform the public that these pups are not, as REM says, wrist candy!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

hmm... all I heard is just how cute he is and how he can't stop shaking :-[

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=libs_VC_hNQ


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

She's also tweeting about him. So she's promoting the breed one way or the other....

https://mobile.twitter.com/#!/DanaPerino/status/211149768385241090

I'm conflicted. It would be great if there were more Vizslas in my area. I love how they play with each other. On the other hand, I don't want something like what happened to Dalmatians


----------

